

Verifone pulling out of Square's market, says it's not profitable - kjackson2012
http://www.fastcompany.com/3004001/verifone-pulling-out-squares-market-says-its-not-profitable

======
pedalpete
I think this author doesn't understand the long term vision for square, or I
don't.

I was lead to believe the card reader and payment processing was just a way to
get into businesses. The opportunity is to give them data on their sales to
helps them more effectively run their businesses.

